# Random growling



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My dog does something similar, he rolls around back and forth on his back and growls. I think he's just vocalizing he's enjoying himself, or kind of a "that feels good" vocalizing. Not at all aggression.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker does something like that when in his crate. It's more of a low grunting, but sort sounds like a growl. I interpret it as him relaxing .... he's not upset, just chilling...


----------



## JustineG (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh great! That's reassuring. Thanks so much


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My pup growls when she's really into one of her toys (swinging it around and playing with it on her back). There is a difference between playful growling and aggressive growling; I instantly knew the difference when Molly growled at a bison last week, and it was a little scary!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

my puppy growls like that to and sometimes barks for no real reason to his tail will be wagging and he'll be growling


----------



## JustineG (Sep 11, 2011)

Jacques2000 said:


> my puppy growls like that to and sometimes barks for no real reason to his tail will be wagging and he'll be growling


Haha! Max used to do that when he was little. He'd lie on his back and roll around, barking at himself. He absolutely loved the sound of his own bark. It was very cute. He was the last of his litter and he was alone for a week before we got him, so I think he learned to play by himself and that was one of his games. 

I think the tail wagging/growling thing is them discovering their own growl. Must be exciting, making noises like that!


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

My Cassie used to do that as well, mostly when she was ready for bed and we were still watching TV it was like she was saying come on its bed time lets go. We used to just laugh at her.

Or she would do it just to let us know she was laying beside us, kind of vocalizing her self


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie does that at night if I am working late on my laptop at the kitchen table and she is laying on the floor near me. It means "Enough already, let's go to the couch, I'm tired!". With her, it is like a grunt followed by a whining sound.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Sometimes after dinner Ben will lie on the floor staring at us and grumble growl. I figure he's asking for attention, since he is happy if we either take him outside or sit down with him to pet or brush him. It's definitely not aggressive, more just talky.


----------

